# Is my brisket safe?



## zsc409 (Dec 16, 2022)

Hey guys, I'm new to this page but not new to smoking. I have never smoked on a pellet grill before because I've always been against them and have always smoked on stick burners. I started a brisket at 10pm on a pellet grill for the first time last night and sometime (idk when) had to have been really early in the cook, the smoker had a flame out and it stopped cooking. I woke up this morning at 645am and the smoker was cold and brisket was about 45F. I'm assuming the flame went out early and it's been chilling in the 45F weather. Should I throw it out, or should I fire it back up and take my chances? I've had people tell me they have let a brisket sit on the counter for 8-9 hours before to marinate so I'm not sure what I should do.


----------



## zsc409 (Dec 16, 2022)

zsc409 said:


> Hey guys, I'm new to this page but not new to smoking. I have never smoked on a pellet grill before because I've always been against them and have always smoked on stick burners. I started a brisket at 10pm on a pellet grill for the first time last night and sometime (idk when) had to have been really early in the cook, the smoker had a flame out and it stopped cooking. I woke up this morning at 645am and the smoker was cold and brisket was about 45F. I'm assuming the flame went out early and it's been chilling in the 45F weather. Should I throw it out, or should I fire it back up and take my chances? I've had people tell me they have let a brisket sit on the counter for 8-9 hours before to marinate so I'm not sure what I should do.


I should also add that the brisket is intact. No injecting, just dry rub of salt, black pepper, and garlic.


----------



## bauchjw (Dec 16, 2022)

I would still use it. FDA says 40 degrees is safe to store for period of time, I know when my fridge gets overloaded it goes above 40. But the time period it sat does not sound bad…to me. I’ll probably be beat up for that, but I have a high risk tolerance and that sounds well within the bounds.


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 16, 2022)

Your safe, here's some good reading if your worried. The 4th paragraph. 






						40 to 140 in 4...A Guideline and what to consider...
					

You will often see this called, " The Rule " here at SMF. This RULE, a Guideline actually, is the most frequently misquoted and misused info on SMF. More perfectly good meat has gone in the garbage at the hands of this," RULE " then from folks cleaning their Refrigerator or Freezer!!!  Rules...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## crazzycajun (Dec 16, 2022)

I would cook it if it smells good before and after I would eat It with no worries probably do a hot smoke at first though


----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 16, 2022)

I would continue with it as well.
Get a thermometer with high and low alarms that can wake you up while sleeping then this won't be a problem in the future 

Ryan


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 16, 2022)

Yea that^^^^^^^^^!
Al


----------



## dr k (Dec 16, 2022)

Intact, (salt and garlic are anti microbial) and just 45° outside. Needs to continue cooking.


----------



## Steve H (Dec 16, 2022)

SmokinAl said:


> Yea that^^^^^^^^^!
> Al


Double dat! Cheap insurance.


----------

